# Fruity/floral fragrances?



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 7, 2007)

I absolutely love Hugo Boss Deep Red apart from the fact that it doesnt last long at all, so I want to try some other fruity, floral fragrances. What are your favourites?


----------



## makeba (Jul 6, 2007)

Pink Sugar by Aqualina is fruity/floral.
Amor Amor by Cacharel(?)
Sweet Desire by Realities
I love fruit/floral scents and floral scents because they agree with my chemistry. straight fruity scents is a no no for me!!! pew pew


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 6, 2007)

i am a major fan of these as well! my favorites are basically _anything_ Escada (Sunset Heat, Island Kiss, Rockin Rio...ect).
those all smell so good!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 17, 2007)

Mmm...pretty much my favourite ever is Hot Couture by Givenchy. It's not OVERLY fruity, I love fruity smells but I sometimes find they just smell cheap. But not this one...it smells kind of spicy/wood but there's a very prominent Raspberry layer to it as well. The Raspberry stands out, but the spicy/wood thing going on keeps it from smelling like $5 body spray.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 19, 2007)

Ralph Lauren Ralph.


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Nina Ricci makes lovely florarls, like Love in Paris, or Premier Jour.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

Hermes' Rose Ikebana
Pure Tiffany by Tiffany & Co.
Marc Jacobs' Daisy


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Pink Sugar by Aqualina is fruity/floral._

 
pink sugar is really sweet. it smells exactly like cotton candy.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 3, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez Live Lux is exactly fruit and floral and its gorgeous!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 3, 2007)

Try_ I Love Love_ by Moschino smells very citrusy to me, even though it's considered floral. It's a really beautiful smell. And the packaging is just as awesome.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 8, 2007)

I have to say Britney Spears Fantasy. Eventhough I  AM NOT a fan of her music, I give kudos to the perfume maker(s) who created that scent for her line. Floral and Fruity. Patti Labelle Girlfriend is actually a Nice fruity scent. Baby Phat Goddess is very sweet, very vanilla.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I am almost running of of Jennifer Lopez Live Lux .Im telling ya this stuff rocks!!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2007)

I prefer spicy/oriental fragrances, myself. The only fruity fragrance I wear is Nina, by Nina Ricci. The scent is based off of a toffee apple and it's really light and beautiful. You can get a free sample at the website, so give it a try!

Nina - a perfume by Nina Ricci


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

Kate Spade (she only has one i think) is my absolute favorite perfume.. it was discontiuned for a while but now she is selling it again and i just ordered some. It smells pretty strongly of gardenias and if i had to compare it to something i would say its similar to Michael Kors..


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 10, 2007)

I recently discovered 'Sula' perfume. They are fruity/floral and very inexpensive! They come in cute bottles too. They also sell layering kits with 2 scents for $30 so you might be interested.
I think they are exlusivley online and at Ulta, so if you have acess to Ulta, check them out!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

If you can still find it, Escada Rockin' Rio.  It's the tropics in a bottle!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 12, 2007)

Mood by Victoria's Secret in Succulent and Stella McCartney


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 12, 2007)

Opps! double post! Mods, please delete..Thank you!


----------



## mintcollective1 (Dec 12, 2007)

i absolutely love flowerbomb by viktor and rolph.  Its pretty much love bait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its kinda pricey but no one else will smell like you (well, usually)  I also like miss dior cherie. Its fruity/floral without smelling cheap-think refined fruity floral


----------



## Meryl (Jan 15, 2008)

Delices de Cartier - it's not as sweet as many of the other fruity florals and I like that frozen morello cherry note.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_ my favorites are basically anything Escada (Sunset Heat, Island Kiss, Rockin Rio...ect).
those all smell so good!_

 

This is my choice, too! The new one Moon Sparkle is awesome again.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 10, 2008)

Michael Kors. It smells like a  fresh lei. (not his Hawaii, it doesn't even evoke any memories....) It;s like a cleaner version of Fracas.


----------



## yda (Feb 10, 2008)

aside from Hugo Deep Red, I also love Incanto Shine and Incanto Charms by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------

